# Lansing Meet n Greet



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

I NEED to make one of these. Get away from the wife and kids for a few hours.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, this outing is still a go. I think i have a lake in mind.... i will pm everyone who has replied here.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, Sunday the 18th looks like the date we are going to go with. I have sent pms to everyone posted here and i will get directions this week also. 

Where are we thinking for afterwards? I know hooters has been mentioned. I am thinking get on the ice in the early afternoon and then go get some dinner after that..... sound good?

If anybody else is interested that hasn't posted go ahead and post, i will get you the info.

Ypsi, your box is full


----------



## Chris_Davis (Aug 25, 2003)

I may be able to make it. It's my pop's birthday, but he may be in Florida by then.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

John:
The plan look good...I will plan on it. Thanks for organizing things!
Although Hooters has at least two good points in its favor D ), I would prefer a place on the north side of Lansing, such as Richard's. Even further north, the Draft House is also on Business 27 in DeWitt. What do others think?
Also, let me know if there is anything I can do. Are people bringing any munchies or anything for the afternoon?
Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm meeting friends on Horsehead Lake that weekend, but if I leave early Sunday, I can stop on the way home. That will work fine. Quest, can I get one of those PM's?

No prefference on where we go after. We had a meet-n-gteet at the Draft house a year ago. Fine place, with great burgers. Never been to Richard's. Hooters is close to home.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry, Quest. I see I allready have the PM. Thanks.


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

I believe I can make this one...


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, i am going to call draft house in St Johns then for the dinner and beverages. I would say that we will off the ice a short time after dark and then about a 15 minute drive from the lake. So if you are not planning on attending the icefishing part of it, plan on being at the Draft Haus on Old 27 at around 630.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I will pm everyone directions and times for icefishing tommorow.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i will not be able to attend this january 18th as i will be enroute to cadillac then to canada for a snowmobiling trip! but ill wave when i drive by on old-27


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

Cool, I'll try and make the fishing part. Can you give me an idea of what kind of fish are in the lake so I know what goodies I need to bring to entice them. Also directions to a bait shop if there is one close by.


----------



## Chris_Davis (Aug 25, 2003)

Disregard


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Sorry, i didn't see you post. I will send a pm now.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright guys... i just sent a bunch of pm's. If you replied here and did not recieve one let me know. I think the name of the game will be panfish, i know there are bluegill and crappie there. We will be meeting at a baitshop, so i wouldn't worry too much about bait. 

For everyone not fishing, we will be meeting at the Draft Haus in Dewitt at around 630 or 645. 

Patch, your pms were full. Ypsi your pm box is full also


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Cleaned it out.....Thanks! ......Patch


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, i think everyone that has posted has recieved a few pm's from me at some point or another. 

Some have sent back and said they can't make it, others have said they can. 

I would ask that if you plan on attending you post here as not everyone has responded. Thanks, I just want a close headcount. 

I will be there with one or two other guys for sure.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey John let me know i think I can make it during the day


----------

